# FS: 20g Tank, 6 & 5gallon Setup, Betta kit, heater, powerhead



## Sumerian (Aug 19, 2010)

Clearing out my stuff. needs a quick cleaning but otherwise in great condition.
Pick up in Vancouver, 
Email me directly as i dont often check the forums [email protected]

1. 5Gallon tank setup with sliding glass top, Brand new Penguin BIO Wheel mini HOB filter, Light strip with 2 6500k lights, Thick layer of ECO-Complete Substrate, and a big piece of mopani driftwood. The driftwood alone was $40.
PRICE $50 for everything. 









2. 6Gallon Bow front setup with Canopy, 6500k light, Bio Wheel mini HOB filter, natural gravel substrate and small piece of driftwood.
PRICE SOLD.

3. Marina Betta kit. comes with LED light and some gravel.
PRICE $15









4. 20Gallon Tank standard size has small chip on the corner but olds water fine.
PRICE $15









5. Brand new Fluval 50w heater with mirror finish model M50
PRICE $20









6. Brand new Hydor Koralia 4
PRICE $40









7. Brand new unopened aquaclear 20 Power head
PRICE $15


----------



## twleung (Sep 9, 2010)

how many gallons is the 50w heater good for?


----------



## s.tan (Apr 22, 2010)

Interested in your bowfront. PMed.


----------



## Sumerian (Aug 19, 2010)

twleung said:


> how many gallons is the 50w heater good for?


Packaging says its good for a 15 gallon


----------



## Sumerian (Aug 19, 2010)

UPDATED.
6gallon Bowfont SOLD.


----------



## Sumerian (Aug 19, 2010)

Bump. o.b.o


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

You have a pm


----------



## Sumerian (Aug 19, 2010)

Bump one more time.


----------

